# 570 GTX oder auf 660 ti warten? ----&gt; Wenn man zulange mit dem kauf wartet^^



## sandman2003 (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo, Leute 

lese jetzt immer von der 660 ti die wohl bald kommen soll.. Leistung 10% unter der 670 GTX ..... und die 670 im vergleich zur 570 ist ja 20 % schneller.... wenn nicht mehr.....

soll ich noch warten?


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2012)

Ja, warte noch. Würde zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine nvidia der 5er Generation kaufen.
Ist ja nicht mehr lange bis zum offizielle Release (hoffentlich), dann studiere die Reviews und Benchmarks.

Allerdings wird die 660 Ti gegen die HD7870 antreten müssen, die ca. 270€ kostet. PhysX kostet normal  mind. 20€ mehr, persönlich rechne ich mit einem Preis, der, für Karten  mit ordentlichem Kühler, mindestens an den 300 kratzt.

Die 500er Karten sind momentan ca. 30€ zu teuer, im direkten Vergleich, was du von AMD bekommst. Hoffentlich tut sich da was.
Eine GTX570 für knapp 200€ wäre nämlich wieder überlegenswert. 

edit: Oder, wenn du eine GTX570 mit Borderlands 2 Bundle nähmst.


----------



## sandman2003 (28. Juli 2012)

naja wenn die 660 bißchen mehr dampf hat als die 570.. wieso dann nicht 50 euro mehr.. schauen wir mal was die benchmarks sagen.. die karte soll ja auch 2 jahre halten


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2012)

Kommt darauf an, wie groß das "bisschen" ist. Denn eine 200€ HD7850 ist vereinzelt schon ein bisschen schneller als eine 240€ GTX570...
Sollte die Karte echt für 300€ über den Ladentisch gehen, muss schon mind. GTX580 Leistung her, denn die 260€ HD7870 OC schafft das...


----------



## Adrianone (30. Juli 2012)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall auf die GTX 660 ti warten, da sie im Gegensatz zur 5er Generation mit den neuen Keplerkernen ausgestattet ist. Und für den bisher bekannten Preis wäre es wirklich ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2012)

Adrianone schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall auf die GTX 660 ti warten, da sie im Gegensatz zur 5er Generation mit den neuen Keplerkernen ausgestattet ist. Und für den bisher bekannten Preis wäre es wirklich ein Schnäppchen


 naja, und wenn die GTX 570 dann aber nur noch 200€ und die GTX 580 nur noch 240€ kostet? ^^


----------



## svd (30. Juli 2012)

Warten lohnt auf jeden Fall, mit der GTX660Ti steht vlt. die interessanteste Karte des Jahres an.

Allerdings wird's noch interessant, wo die Karte plaziert wird. Nvidia hat ja im Prinzip zwei Möglichkeiten, den Kepler Chip zu beschneiden.

Über die Speicherbandbreite (so wie es momentan aussieht), da könnte durch aggressives Übertakten jedoch der (eigentich eh nicht lieferbaren ) GTX670 das Wasser abgegraben werden...
oder durch Deaktivierung von Shadern, wo die Gefahr besteht, eben nicht gegen die HD7870 (wie gesagt, GTX580 Niveau für 260-270€) anzukommen und nicht den vermutlich angepeilten Peis verlangen zu können.

Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt, aber auch genervt, dass sie nicht wenigstens kleine Hinweise durchsickern lassen. Immerhin bleibt der Konkurrenz noch eine Menge Zeit, sehr gute Mittelklassekarten absetzen zu können...


----------



## sandman2003 (31. Juli 2012)

ja bin auch sehr begeistert.....  mal schauen was da so kommt.... soll ja in knapp 3 wochen schon released werden die karte


----------



## sandman2003 (1. August 2012)

"Spielestern" hat einen angeblich Test auf tweaktown.com gesehen

Performance über der 580 und 10 % weniger als die 670er...

hört sich nicht schlecht an... für 300 euro kauf ich die denke ich


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2012)

Is halt die Frage, OB die dann für 300€ zu haben sein wird oder ob das nicht nur eine sehr vage Vermutung anhand angekündigter EINkaufspreise für ausländische Händler ist. Eine GTX 670 gibt es ja ab 360€.


----------



## sandman2003 (4. August 2012)

ich will auch nicht spekulieren.... ich warte jetzt bis die karte offiziell auf dem markt und ich nen konkreten preis hab...


----------

